# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  أردنيون : الشيخ كايد مفلح العبيدات ... "صقر فلسطين"

## احساس المطر

أردنيون : الشيخ كايد مفلح العبيدات ... "صقر فلسطين"






الشيخ كايد مفلح العبيدات .. أول شهيد أردني على ثرى فلسطين 
يستذكر الإربديون مناقب الشيخ الثائر كايد مفلح العبيدات، أول شهيد أردني يروي بدمه ثرى فلسطين عام 1920، التي قضى فيها المئات من أفراد الجيش العربي خلال سني المواجهة. لا يزال طيف "صقر فلسطين" كما يحلو لسكان قريته "كفر سوم" أن يطلقوا عليه يحلق فوق الكفارات في شمال الوطن الذي حمل لواء الدفاع عن فلسطين عبر العصور.
ولد الشيخ كايد العبيدات في العام 1868 في بيت متواضع من الحجر والطين تتوسطه قنطرتان يعلوهما سقف من القصب.
حتى الآن يميز أهل كفر سوم مضافة الشهيد أو العقدة، كما باللهجة المحلية، الملحقة بالبيت، إذ يحلو لهم أن يطلقوا عليها لقب "دار الشيوخ"، وما زالت هذه التسمية متواترة حتى اليوم، تخليدا لمكانة الشهيد.
كانت عائشة الداوود والدة الشيخ الشهيد، وهي إحدى خمس نساء تزوجهن والده الشيخ مفلح بن جبر الأفندي، توصف بالملاحة ورهافة الحس وقلة الكلام، وهي صفات طالما تحلت بها نساء ذلك الزمان.
عندما شب الشهيد عن الطوق، تزوج أربع نساء من مختلف عشائر قريبة من قريته، مثل البكار والطوالبة والعكش، ورزق من الزوجات الخمس 15 ابنا وابنة من بينهم تركي، محمد، احمد، يوسف، علي، خلف، فيصل، وانديا، مشايخ، إزعلية، مريم، نعامة، شاهة.

*الواقع الاجتماعي في منطقة الكفارات إبان تلك الفترة :الكفارات منطقة زراعية غنيّة بالمحاصيل تشكل امتدادا لسهل حوران الخصب، إلا أنها تتميز بظاهرة التجانس والتوافق التام في العادات والتقاليد بين افرادها، كون معظم سكان المنطقة ينتمون إلى عشيرة العبيدات. وطالما عين الوالي العثماني فردا من العشيرة شيخا للمنطقة بأسرها.
وتغطي منطقة الكفارات عشر قرى هي كفرسوم، حرثا، يبلا، حبراص، الرفيد، عقربا، سحم ، سمر، اليرموك، المزريب.
بقيت منطقة الكفارات مغلقة أمام الغرباء وأصحاب الاستثمارات، إلا أن أصحابها حرصوا على تعليم ابنائهم رغم سياسة التجهيل التي فرضتها عليهم السلطات التركية. لذلك افتتح شيوخهم "كتاتيب" لتعليم الأبناء، وساهم أولئك الشيوخ في إحلال العلم محل الجهل، كما استثمروا علاقاتهم الاجتماعية بأبناء المناطق الأخرى لبسط الاستقرار في ربوع القرى المحيطة بالكفارات.

*نضال الشيخ كايد مفلح العبيدات : يذكر المؤرخ والباحث الأردني سليمان الموسى في كتابه "أن الشيخ كايد كان شخصية مهيبة نافذة وزعيما مرموقا في ناحية لواء بني كنانة وعلى اتصال وثيق برجال الحركة الوطنية".
بعد الانقلاب التركي على السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني في العام 1908، وإعلان حزب الاتحاد والترقي سياسة تتريك الأمصار العثمانية، تفجرت الروح القومية الوطنية في بلدان العرب، وأنشئت جمعيات وحركات قومية سرية في أغلبها، نادت بإحياء العربية في نفوس شعوبها.
بدءا من العام 1910، وثق الشيخ كايد العبيدات علاقاته بزعماء الحركة الوطنية العربية وحزب اللامركزية الادارية العثماني والجمعية القحطانية، وأصبح أولئك الزعماء ينظرون إلى الشيخ كايد كوطني قومي غيور على شرف الأمة وانتمائه إليها.
تحرك الشعور القومي لدى الأردنيين عندما تنصل الحلفاء من وعودهم للشريف حسين بن علي، مفجر الثورة العربية الكبرى، بتوقيعهم اتفاقية سايكس بيكو التي قسمت بلاد الشام والعراق في العام 1916، تبعها وعد وزير الخارجية البريطاني جيمس آرثر بلفور بإقامة وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين عام 1917.
أعلنت الجماهير رفضها لذلك الوعد، وتداعت زعامات الأردن للوقوف في وجه "وعد من لا يملك لمن لا يستحق"، لعقد اجتماع تاريخي في عجلون بحضور مئات من الشخصيات الوطنية في مقدمتها الشيخ كايد مفلح العبيدات، الذي اختير لمراسلة شيوخ وزعماء العشائر الأردنية في بقية أنحاء الأردن، لحثهم على توحيد كلمتهم أمام المد الصهيوني.

في أول هجمة أردنية ضد قوات الاحتلال البريطاني في منطقة تلال الثعالب في فلسطين، ارتفع الشيخ كايد شهيدا أردنيا أول على ثرى فلسطين. نقل النعش على أكتاف مناضلين من درعا في ظلام الليل إلى منطقة المخيبة ثم الحمة ومن ثم كفر سوم، حيث ووري الجثمان هناك.لم يكن خبر استشهاد شيخ منطقة الكفارات سهلا، فقد كان نزوله على أبناء تلك المنطقة شبيها بنزول الصاعقة. لم يصدق بعضهم الخبر حتى أكده رفيق الشهيد في النضال الشيخ عزام الجبر عندما خاطب المجاهدين "لقد خسرتم الذي قادكم في معركة واحدة، لكننا خسرنا القائد والزعيم والشيخ والابن الذي تعودنا ان نراه كل يوم. لقد فقدت اعز ما كنت افتخر به في هذه الدنيا، لكن العزاء بموت شيخنا الذي اختار الموت على أرض فلسطين". واقتبس الجبر من الشيخ كايد ما كان يردده "عندما يكون الموت حق فاشرف انواع الموت ان يكون على تراب فلسطين شعارنا الى الابد وسنعلمة للجيل الذي سياتي بعدنا".

وعبر كل واحد عن حزنه بطريقته الخاصة. فهذا الشاعر الشعبي الدقرواني يقول في رثاء الشهيد كايد:

يوم جاني علم أبو تركي صحيح كاني مصروع صايبني جنون
سال الدمع فوق وجناتي طفيح وسقاني البين كاسات الغبون

اما في الجولان، وفي جباتا الخشب بالتحديد، فقد عم الحزن أهاليها ورفعت الرايات السوداء.

يروي معمرون أن الإشارة الأولى التي أكدت استشهاد الشيخ جاءت عندما أقبلت فرس الشيخ كايد (الصقلاوية) عاريا ظهرها. بعد وصول الفرس الأصيلة إلى كفر سوم، يتابع الرواة، غمرت رأسها ببطنها وارتمت على الأرض ثم فارقت الحياة.
تصاعد هتاف الله أكبر عندما وصل نعش الشهيد إلى القرية وانهمرت دموع الرجال، على "صقر فلسطين"، هذا الاردني الذي حلّق في سماء فلسطين

----------


## khaled aljonidee

رحم الله الشيخ كايد العبيدات 

و الله يعطيكي العافية  

حقاً انه صقر فلسطين

----------


## عُبادة

الله يكثر من امثاله الاوفياء المخلصين للامة الاسلامية

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرا خالد وشكرا شطناوي على الردود

----------


## zain

انا زين عبيدات والله يرحم شهيدنا وعندي تعليق صغير بس بعمل مشاكل كتير ويا ريت اقدر احكي بكل صراحة ودون زعل بس خايفه حدا يزعل هل الصراحة مسموحة

----------


## Memo

الله يرحم كل اموات المسلمين

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة اخت حلا 

شيخ فلسطين وشيخ المجاهدين 

الله يعطيكي العافية 

ارجو منكي التقدم والاستمرار في منتدى نحبك يا اردن

----------

